# 1st time out of the house in months



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hikky,

Your post was just fine! 
You are doing the right thing in putting your goals in small increments. You might want to try doing another small errand like that. You will do fine! 

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## amie (Nov 17, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

H*** yeah!!!!! :banana :banana

:hs 

You set a goal...you achieved despite the fear...that's fantastic.


Matt


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

It is a big deal...I'm glad you stepped out.

I'm way overdue for a haircut, myself. I'm just afraid of trying to make conversation while in the chair. Although, depending on the stylist, they may need all the concentration they can get.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hikky said:


> So this past Friday, I left the house for the first time in months to go get my hair cut. Now, I know this probably doesn't sound like a big deal to a lot of you, but for me it was ( it was a really big deal actually ). I had thought about going awhile ago, but ended up backing out. But this time I had made up my mind, and decided that I wasn't going to chicken out at the last second this time.
> 
> I went early, so there weren't too many people out. Overall, it was...relatively painless. But nonetheless, it'll still probably be awhile before I venture out again.
> 
> And by the way, I would have made this post sooner, but I was having trouble wording it, and ended up putting it off.


It's sounds like a big deal to me. wow that's great congrats. I know that was hard for you.
Do you like the haircut? I hope so.
I go out early when to many people are out too. Smart move.
I got to go out tommorrow...yikes :hide 
Wish me Luck
Mystic


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

YAH MAN!! DO IT UP! lol I know that feeling all to well...and that's something to be proud of...it's really hard...it's almost like a dream come true in a way...remember this day n try to write it down what you do to remind yourself you can do these things


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hikky said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry I didn't reply sooner. It was pretty much for the same reason I originally put off starting this thread.
> 
> friend_z: Conversation when you're confined to a chair can be tough. When they ask questions, I just try to smile politely and keep my answers short. Usually there's someone else around to keep the barber occuppied, so I usually only have to deal with a few "so what're your plans for the rest of the day" type questions.
> 
> Mystic Pencil: Well, it's an $8 haircut, and it shows... unfortunately, but I think it looks decent. The only thing is I look a lot younger with short hair ( I seriously doubt anyone'll believe me to be over 14 ).


My mom is confined to a chair. She had polio in her childhood. She doesn't have SA like us but I know what you mean about questions. Oh that's annoying.

I'm happy you like your haircut :kiss now that's great news.
I'm sorry it shows that it's an $8 haircut but it's worth more if it's decent that's for sure=) *smiles at you* And anything that makes anyone look younger...it's priceless=) 

Sorry I didn't respond. I couldn't find this post for some reason. Glad I got back to you. *hugs*

Luv 
Mystic


----------

